# Age and info on 1032 Snowblower



## wldlif7

I have been reading and taking in some great information on this site from many knowledgeable people so I thought after doing multiple searches for trying to determine the age of my 1032 snowblower ( even looking on John Deere website to no avail) I would put this question out there for feedback. 

The serial number is M01032X506677

Any info would be greatly appreciated. I am also looking for a way to obtain a parts and service manual. I am pretty sure I need to rebuild/clean/or replace carburetor due to the way it runs ( when i can get it to run )

Thanks from new user!


----------



## sscotsman

The serial number says it was made by John Deere before 1991.
So its a 1970's or 80's machine, possibly as late as '90 or '91. but no later.
I dont know of any way to get a specific year from the JD serial number..


the Tecumseh model and serial numbers can give more clues..


Scot


----------



## JLawrence08648

I called my local JD dealer, they told me the year.


----------



## wldlif7

Thanks for the feedback. Ill stop there next trip to Escanaba. 

Anyhow here is the info off the motor that I did not see before, it was partialy covered by the electric starter button housing.

HM100 159038H Serial #2250? ( The last digit was not fully legible, looked to be E or F ) but I found that was just the line is was fabricated on. 

Motor Looks to be made in either 1972 or 1982 ( I would reakon 1982 ) in September of that year. But without knowing when the snowblower itself was built, that would the only way to validate year of motor.


Thanks for the help,
Dave


----------



## Grunt

Hello and welcome to SBF. I would guess your machine is a 1982? Here is a link to the Deere 1032 service manual which covers the engine and the blower sections. A picture of your machine might help finding the year. Good luck.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s61ma2/526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Are you sure it's an eight at the end of #22508 ??

What I'm used to on a five digit number is the first two would be the year, 2022 ?? So that's wrong and the other three are the day of the year manufactured. No 508th day ??
If it's an E at the end it would be made before 2004 with 2 being the last digit of the year 1972-1982-1992-2002 and the 250th day Oct 7th.
From the blowers serial number I'd also guess 70's or 80's as it's a real JD - JD.

If you don't get any help from the dealer post a couple photos of it.

You mentioned a carb issue. Had it been running ok last year? If so you might be able to clear it up with something like a cleaner added to the gas. A measured amount of Lucas is my favorite.
As for a major overhaul I'd use the JD site to look up parts and then take the part number and shop around to look for best price. Some times it's only a dealer part, sometimes the dealer has a good price but usually I've found if I can get it online it's cheaper.
I have two JD riders and two blowers so I'm always looking for a deal.

.


----------



## sscotsman

wldlif7 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Ill stop there next trip to Escanaba.
> 
> Anyhow here is the info off the motor that I did not see before, it was partialy covered by the electric starter button housing.
> 
> HM100 159038H Serial #2250? ( The last digit was not fully legible, looked to be E or F ) but I found that was just the line is was fabricated on.
> 
> Motor Looks to be made in either 1972 or 1982 ( I would reakon 1982 ) in September of that year. But without knowing when the snowblower itself was built, that would the only way to validate year of motor.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Dave



Definitely 1982.
10HP wouldn't have been used in '72, so it has to be '82.


Scot


----------



## wldlif7

wldlif7 said:


> Thanks!


Thank you!


----------



## wldlif7

Grunt said:


> Hello and welcome to SBF. I would guess your machine is a 1982? Here is a link to the Deere 1032 service manual which covers the engine and the blower sections. A picture of your machine might help finding the year. Good luck.
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s61ma2/526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf


Thanks Grunt! Got it


----------



## wldlif7

Thanks for all the help and info all! I’ll get some pics taken and post later


----------



## wldlif7

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Are you sure it's an eight at the end of #22508 ??
> 
> What I'm used to on a five digit number is the first two would be the year, 2022 ?? So that's wrong and the other three are the day of the year manufactured. No 508th day ??
> If it's an E at the end it would be made before 2004 with 2 being the last digit of the year 1972-1982-1992-2002 and the 250th day Oct 7th.
> From the blowers serial number I'd also guess 70's or 80's as it's a real JD - JD.
> 
> If you don't get any help from the dealer post a couple photos of it.
> 
> You mentioned a carb issue. Had it been running ok last year? If so you might be able to clear it up with something like a cleaner added to the gas. A measured amount of Lucas is my favorite.
> As for a major overhaul I'd use the JD site to look up parts and then take the part number and shop around to look for best price. Some times it's only a dealer part, sometimes the dealer has a good price but usually I've found if I can get it online it's cheaper.
> I have two JD riders and two blowers so I'm always looking for a deal.
> 
> .


I did determine it wasn’t an 8 at the end, after cleaning what was there a little better the last digit looks to be maybe F or E as it is blurred some due to electric start button housing overlapped there and caused some deterioration, but the rest of the motor numbers were for sure as they were legible. 

Just so happens I have a bottle of the Lucas on the shelf and will try. I used some seafoam and it helped some. 

Thanks!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

Your engine's birthday is September 7th, 1982.

According to my local Deere dealer your blower itself is a 1984!!!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

Wait how many numbers on that engine ID????? It has to be 4 numbers with a letter as the Fifth......


Any chance that first Digit is a 3..........Like 3250E/F?????


I assume you removed two screws holding on Electric starter plug/button on top of engine shroud and looked underneath???


----------



## wldlif7

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Your engine's birthday is September 7th, 1982.
> 
> According to my local Deere dealer your blower itself is a 1984!!!


Fantastic; thank you very much for help!


----------



## wldlif7

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Wait how many numbers on that engine ID????? It has to be 4 numbers with a letter as the Fifth......


Yes, you are correct, it had 5, the 5th was not legible though; best I can see it’s a F or an E

Yeap, had to remove the start button button hsg to look underneath for number. But yes, it was 22508 with a letter on the end of that number. Either E or F 

Thanks!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

Double check that first number on that Engine Serial number?????


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

If for any reason that first number of the serial is a three the engine's birthday is still September the 7th but now 1983. Day did not change.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

Good luck nice JD a 1032.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

wldlif7 said:


> Yes, you are correct, it had 5, the 5th was not legible though; best I can see it’s a F or an E
> 
> Yeap, had to remove the start button button hsg to look underneath for number. But yes, it was 22508 with a letter on the end of that number. Either E or F
> 
> Thanks!



Ummm should not be 5 numbers and a letter......It should be 4 numbers and a letter!


----------



## wldlif7

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Ummm should not be 5 numbers and a letter......It should be 4 numbers and a letter!


Yeap, my bad. Don’t know why I added the 8 in the corrected number. It is 2250 with a letter, went and confirmed.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

All the Deere dealers around here roll their eyes and dismiss you with a "We don't support equipment that old, can't help you, have a nice day." If you don't have something modern, they don't want to give you the time of day. Understandably so I suppose. When John Deere stopped making their own blowers in the early 90s, they essentially stopped being a JD.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

So engine is 1982(previous 1982 birthday mentioned) and Body is 1984. 



Good years ENJOY the JD. Love the body style. To the Ariens boys.....is that a TRUE JD or and Ariens rebadge????........Full JD right???


----------



## sscotsman

Yes, full JD.
Ariens made JD snowblowers 1991 to 2001.

Scot


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Ariens made SOME of the JD blowers from 91 to 01. Murray made a bunch as well, usually starting with TRS or TRX such as TRS-32 which is what I have- Murray Built 32 inch 10 HP Techumseh. The engine is nice the rest sucks


----------

